# What budget high lumen led light to get?



## TeaSipper (Jan 10, 2020)

As what title says, 4000 lumen or higher for $100+

18650s or rechargeable. Thanks.


----------



## richbuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Manker MK36. Most lumens per dollar.


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 10, 2020)

Very impressive. I found this though and ordered it. Don't know if it's actually 10,000 lumens but it should have 4000 or more and I'll be ok with it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QJZ5RVX/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 11, 2020)

It's going back. Not much brighter than my 2000L P36. Gonna have to wait til next month to have the funds to get what you recommended.

Not really a bad light. It's more of a flooder and very white. I think in that respect it's worth $60 but it doesn't have much throw.

Anyone else want to chip in a suggestion or do you agree with richbuff?


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 15, 2020)

Apparently I learned something about LED flashlights. Did some research and found that you can't get 10,000 lumens from 3.7 volts like this light I returned. 4x 18650 batteries yes but in parallel.

Found that some 4x 18650 light have series/parallel setups for 7.4 volts so I figured that for serious candle power I decided on Nitecore Concept 2 (6500L) for $199. It's a small package but big on light power.

https://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/concept2


----------



## richbuff (Jan 15, 2020)

That may not be a budget light, but 4 x 18650 and 6,500 lumens should provide substantially more than very low runtime at turbo. Add 398 meters throw, and you selected a very nice high quality light in a non-boring configuration.


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, it's not budget anymore. I needed the power for the field back of my house only for a moment. It should suffice. Seems that trying to save money doesn't cut it for me. The light you recommended is very promising and the Acebeam X45 was another but for a few dollars more I'd get a real powerhouse light.

Since I have a Nitecore P36 that did me well I thought I'd take another look at Nitecore again and found this. The video comparisons was revealing and the Concept 2 was surprisingly powerful for a small package.

I thought... perfect! oo:


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 16, 2020)

Did more research and learned something about Candela/CD/Beam Intensity. Went back to looking at the list and found that Acebeam X45 for $175 at Amazon are the best deal. Much stronger than the Nitecore Concept 2.

Here's the comparison:


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 20, 2020)

I found an Acebeam K65 at the Nitetorch site on sale for $120 (was $200) and it's 6200 Lumen max but a mad 257000 candela. More of a thrower than a flooder but it's enough for me. I ordered it.


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 21, 2020)

I just ordered 4 Acebeam 18650 3100mah batteries (as recommended) at Battery Junction for $14.40 a pop. They are high drain protected set.

Good deal?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 21, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> I just ordered 4 Acebeam 18650 3100mah batteries (as recommended) at Battery Junction for $14.40 a pop. They are high drain protected set.
> 
> Good deal?



Not really, but we always pay a premium for flashlight branded cells.

Chris


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 21, 2020)

It seems that similar batteries are priced higher than these. I remember I paid $35 for two Simon 18650s for my Nitecore P36. I had it for years but I think the capacity has gone down some. Wear and tear I guess but they are really Panasonic.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 23, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> It seems that similar batteries are priced higher than these. I remember I paid $35 for two Simon 18650s for my Nitecore P36. I had it for years but I think the capacity has gone down some. Wear and tear I guess but they are really Panasonic.



Protected Panasonic NCR-As were going for $18-$20 a pop back when I joined, but then the floodgates opened.

You can get 10A protected NCR-GAs for less than $10 a cell, if you're diligent and there are others like the 30Q from Samsung. I think that unless you're running cells in series, just get button tops and forego the PCBs, but buy them from the same lot.

Chris


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 28, 2020)

Mine are 20A protected so I don't mind the cost. Anyway the Acebeam came in today. The batteries came in yesterday and I charged them up ( was at 3.83v in package).

I really like this light. It is powerful and plenty of throw but has some good amount of spill. Did y'all get one at Acebeam for $120? There was six when I got mine and in two days they're gone.

I went to the Acebeam site to leave a review and I looked for tips on how to use the button when I saw the specs. The very first line says:

"Used Like New"

Wow I missed that but it was a complete box with a 5 year warranty card and all. The light does look new. WTH, I saved $80 so it's still a sweet deal.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 29, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> Mine are 20A protected so I don't mind the cost. Anyway the Acebeam came in today. The batteries came in yesterday and I charged them up ( was at 3.83v in package).
> 
> I really like this light. It is powerful and plenty of throw but has some good amount of spill. Did y'all get one at Acebeam for $120? There was six when I got mine and in two days they're gone.
> 
> ...



Unless something's changed over the past few months, the PCB protection circuits only allow for 10 amps and many are in the 7-8A range.

Any protected high drain cell will most probably trip the PCB at ~10A, not ~20A.

Chris


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm sure the PC board is rated at ten amps but the batteries are rated at 20 amps per this site I got them from:

https://www.batteryjunction.com/acebeam-imr-18650-3100mah-lithium-ion-battery.html

Anyway I'm returning the light as it is defective. Some of the functions doesn't work and I actually din't get the full 6200 lumens in turbo mode but in the strobe mode. The turbo mode should fire up at 6200 lumens and drop to 4000 lumens but this light will only go to 4000 lumens.

I sent an email so I'll see. Right now they're observing the Chinese holiday til Feb 4.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 3, 2020)

Just heard from Nitetorch. They'll refund the money but don't want the light back. I think the light is going to die as it started to smell burnt.

What a bummer, they are out of stock so I can't get another. I guess I'll get a Nitecore instead.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 4, 2020)

All of you have high budgets!  Some of these lights that are being suggested are almost $200.00!! Holy crap!!! lol :laughing:


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 4, 2020)

I just got an mk36. Pretty nifty. Size is unreal for the lumens you get


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 4, 2020)

What's the advantage of lumen vs candela? I see that the MK36 has 12000 lumen but 22000 cd. My Nitecore has 2000 lumen but 23000 cd.

The Acebeam K65 I got is 6200 lumen but 157000 cd. Does the throw come from cd while flood is from lumen?


----------



## richbuff (Feb 4, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> What's the advantage of lumen vs candela? I see that the MK36 has 12000 lumen but 22000 cd. My Nitecore has 2000 lumen but 23000 cd.
> 
> The Acebeam K65 I got is 6200 lumen but 157000 cd. Does the throw come from cd while flood is from lumen?



I mention this topic briefly with lots of people several times per week. 

I like to use the rifle scope analogy. One rifle scope has lots of magnification. Another rifle scope has lots of field of view. The first rifle scope is analogous to a throw light with lots of throw and a narrow beam and less total lumens. 

The second rifle scope is analogous to a power flooder that does not throw as far, but has lots of lumens and lots of beam width. 

Next, the person who is looking at the two rifle scopes wants a rifle scope with both lots of magnification and lots of field of view. He will need to select a larger rifle scope.

The person looking at the flashlight that has great throw specs is also looking at another flashlight that has great power/lumen specs. He wants a flashlight that has both, lots of throw and lots of power/lumens. He will need to select a larger flashlight.

Why are some flashlights larger than small, easily carried cute little lights? Because the larger lights have more power/lumens and/or throw than the little flashlights. 

A dedicated thrower will be all throw and very low total power/lumens.

A flooder will have very little throw, but all of its performance will be in short range flood.

Next, some flashlights have a mixture of flood and throw. A flashlight may have only one emitter to favor throw, but it may be a large emitter, to provide power. Or, several small emitters for some throw, but several of them to provide power. 

A review of the business end of the flashlight provides a peek at beam power and beam profile. Head diameter, size of emitters and number of emitters tell the story. 

Runtime is based on battery capacity to power level ratio. Eight 21700 cells and one XP-L emitter equal tons of runtime. 

One 18650 cell powering nine XHP70 emitters equals microscopic runtime. 

Look at the size and the weight of the flashlight and the reflector/emitter configuration and head diameter, and then pick the light you like. 

I like very small, small, lower midsize, medium size, upper midsize, large and very large flashlights in dedicated throw, power throw and pure flood configurations, that is why I have more than 21 flashlights.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 4, 2020)

That's a good analogy and thanks. I kinda figured that. Now I know why y'all have collections. 

The Acebeam I have don't have the full power it should have. It tops at 4000L instead of 6200L. Bummer.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 5, 2020)

The BLF-Q8 is the best bang for the buck I’ve seen.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 5, 2020)

It most certainly is. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 5, 2020)

I tried to order it on BangGood but my bank says no to Chinese sites. I looked on Amazon and it has an upgraded version of the BLF Q8, the Sofirn Q8 for $65. I ordered it.

I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 7, 2020)

Q8 Light damaged in shipment, no replacement, money refunded. What a joke.

As to Nitetorch site, request for refund ignored, stuck with defective light. Was promised refund, long overdue. Liars.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 7, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> Q8 Light damaged in shipment, no replacement, money refunded. What a joke.
> 
> As to Nitetorch site, request for refund ignored, stuck with defective light. Was promised refund, long overdue. Liars.



Please do not accuse anyone of lies or fraud here. I have pointed you to the appropriate "Jeers" forum elsewhere regarding your concerns, and be aware that subforum has additional rules.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 8, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> Q8 Light damaged in shipment, no replacement, money refunded. What a joke.
> 
> As to Nitetorch site, request for refund ignored, stuck with defective light. Was promised refund, long overdue. Liars.



Maybe it’s time to take up bowling as a hobby?

Chris


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 8, 2020)

Here's another joke: sorry we lost order no, please submit no and we'll refund in 5 to 10 days.


----------



## richbuff (Feb 8, 2020)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Maybe it’s time to take up bowling as a hobby?
> 
> Chris


https://www,youtube,com/watch?v=AcmxZvhldJo 

The former looks enticing versus the latter.


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 8, 2020)

TeaSipper...Slowdown on purchases as you are buying on the spot, and having too many issues. Get suggestions on where to buy, brands, etc.
The Acebeam K65 is an older model where you should have looked into the Acebeam K65GT.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah but it was on sale for $120. I thought it was a steal. Later I found out it was used. Worn out is more like it. Never worked right and disappointing.


----------



## TeaSipper (Feb 12, 2020)

Got the Sofirn Q8 yesterday. Much better, puts my Acebeam K65 to shame. And only $65 from Amazon.

The guys at BLF did a great job and Sofirn took it a step further. I joined the forum there.


----------



## richbuff (Feb 12, 2020)

TeaSipper said:


> Got the Sofirn Q8 yesterday. Much better, puts my Acebeam K65 to shame. And only $65 from Amazon.
> 
> The guys at BLF did a great job and Sofirn took it a step further. I joined the forum there.


I don't have that light, but it should have a nice beam profile with very nice throw combined with useful beam width, with plenty of mass for heat management, and plenty of fuel supply for long runtime for the four XP-L emitters. Eagletac MX25L4C modded with four XP-L emitters is the closest that I have to it in my collection. Again, nice beam profile and utile 5,000 lumen fuel supply and heat management.


----------



## Falcon9h (Mar 13, 2020)

richbuff said:


> I don't have that light, but it should have a nice beam profile with very nice throw combined with useful beam width, with plenty of mass for heat management, and plenty of fuel supply for long runtime for the four XP-L emitters. Eagletac MX25L4C modded with four XP-L emitters is the closest that I have to it in my collection. Again, nice beam profile and utile 5,000 lumen fuel supply and heat management.



For my Q8 I got this: https://led4power.com/product/4x-lu...-blf-q8-copper-dtp-direct-thermal-path-mcpcb/
Took the output from the excellent to satanic! Probly ~10000 lumens.


----------

